# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Siempre seis

## magik mackey

Hola amimag@s, pongo a la venta el famoso efecto de Tamariz, siempre seis,  pero en version jumbo, cartas bicycle jumbo, dispongo de 20 unidades con su tutorial para realizarlo.
Y por solo 30 € mas los gastos de envio.

----------


## magik mackey

Fantastico efecto, tanto para salon como para escenario, incluye tutorial con varias presentaciones!!!, si lo precisais por encargo lo fabrico en din A4

----------


## jonathan25

son las economicas?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Una pregunta tonta.. El clásico efecto se realiza en base a una técnica pero en este caso cuenta con alguna ayuda extra como por ejemplo grosor de los naipes o etc..??

----------


## elmoronta

Si es como creo que es, son gimmicks, no puedo decir mas.

----------


## jonathan25

ezequiel debe ser como tu dices,no hay otra manera de hacerlo,es esa o la de juan tamariz,y que yo sepa no está revelada.

----------


## Tereso

> ezequiel debe ser como tu dices,no hay otra manera de hacerlo,es esa o la de juan tamariz,y que yo sepa no está revelada.


Es lo que tiene la magia, que sí hay otras manera de hacerlo  :Wink1:  el problema es encontrarlas o deducirlas jejeje.

Que yo sepa, estás en lo cierto al respecto del estatus de este juego, y es que no está revelado.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Weribongui

Pues me da a mi que no, el juego está basado en una técnica básica, cualquiera lo puede hacer, esta publicado. Ahora, hacer la presentación de Tamariz es otra cosa, pero el método no tiene nada de misterioso.

Es cierto que también existen por ahi algunos métodos que utilizan gimmicks, etc.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Bueno nada.. seria interesante incursionar con el gimmicks ya que no lo conozco... Pero quería saber si lo que se vende son 6 cartas con una rutina escrita o un método nuevo sea por gimmikss o evolución de la técnica..

Molte grachie..

----------


## MacRub

Si, como bien dicen ese juego no es con técnica. Se hace con gimmicks

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo solo lo conocía con técnica  :Smile1: 

Rubén, el miércoles que viene te lo enseñamos en el SIS

----------


## MacRub

Genial!!! Pero el original de Tamariz es con C****a B**le, no :Confused:  Me refiero a que el que se pregunta en este post no es el real... 

He de decir que ver a Tamariz en directo haciendo este juego es una auténtica gozada!  :Smile1:

----------


## elmoronta

MacRub, el de Tamariz es efectivamente como dices. Yo me fabrique el de gimmicks cuando aun no tenia mucha soltura para tama&#241;o normal, me quedo fatal xD
De todas formas me gusta mas el de Tamariz.

----------


## magik mackey

A ver quuien hace la c.....a c......a, con unas jumbo o super jumbo....?

----------


## magik mackey

Yo vendo el tamaño jumbo en bicycle, y el super jumbo (Din A4), y los fabrico yo, incluye rutinas y instrucciones.
Cuando hago Magia de salon lo hago, con la c....a c.....a, y e......e, pero para escenario y con las jumbo o super jumbo, decidi hacermelas para poder realizarlo, llevo utilizandolas 18 años, y cuando lo haces en un escenario con la super jumbo (Din A4), el efecto en el publico es bestial, por esso quis compartirlo con los compañeros, y pienso que a buen precio, ya que no es mi intencion vender muchas unidades. Solo deseo que algunos compañeros puedan realizar el efecto en escenario, y que funcone bien.

----------


## Berni

Las cartas se ven de dorso o de cara?

----------

